# Made A Painfull Mistake!!



## gary55ford (Mar 4, 2010)

I was using what I guess is called A hobby chop saw, It has about a 4"X6" base with a 2"X.020" blade doing 7200rpm. The on/off switch is located above & behind the blade.
It was plugged in and I went to pick it up and had my thumb on the blade and accidentally hit the on switch--7 stitches later I learned a good lesson. UNPLUG BEFORE PICKING UP
                     Everybody Be Safe


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 4, 2010)

It's like they are waiting for one slip to grab you,glad it was no worse.I hope I have had all my warnings. :-X


----------



## ksouers (Mar 4, 2010)

Garry,
I hope the thumb is still in good shape.
We must remember that our machines have more ways to bite than just with normal use. Very often they are dangerous even without power.


----------



## screwMachineCity (Jun 9, 2016)

made in china power tools, aka Chinese finger trap!  LOL


----------



## Nick Hulme (Jun 16, 2016)

screwMachineCity said:


> made in china power tools, aka Chinese finger trap!  LOL



It's only a trap if you're daft enough to stick your fingers where the sharp bits live, and why would you? 
 

 - Nick


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 16, 2016)

Machines have no feelings at all, they are just as happy cutting through fingers instead of wood.

It is up to the operator to make sure it doesn't happen, no matter where it is made, China or downtown New York.

Accidents don't happen, they all have a cause.

John


----------

